# Colorado Bowhunters Association Jamboree



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

One week away for me heading to the annual Jamboree........

http://www.coloradobowhunting.org/event-1889256​​​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have fun Mike ! Take lots of pictures.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Remember old guys rule, and have fun.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Have a blast and don't loose all your arrows!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL......thanks Wayne, hope the rain lets up....


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The weather is suppose to dry up for next week--- I hope so--- I still have 1100 bales to make.

Have a great time Mike--- and as Don said--- pictures, pictures, pictures.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe I should send him a camera !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don, I'd like that, here's my order...........

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/eos-7d-mark-ii-ef-s-18-135mm-is-stm-lens-kit-with-ef-70-300mm-f-4-56-is-usm-lens​​​:smile:​


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Have a great time Mike !! and Don I will save you some money just send me half in cash of what the above camera is worth, LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was offering to send you the same camera I sent to Catcapper. I believe that his photography skills have improved by leaps and bounds since he received it. I no longer have a picture of it but perhaps Cat could supply that.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

lol...........I think I remember that.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Have fun at the gathering.

And Don - if your sending out cameras - don't forget me - lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

When cat posts a picture tell me if it would meet your photography skills Rick.I'd hate to send it to you and have all the controls be to complicated for the use you had in mind. Some times it's better to use a point and shoot. I get a discount on them and I'll give you all the same discount I get plus postage of coarse.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Heres what y'all's been wait'in for. A couple seasons past, Santa (Don) sent me this updated version of the old camera I use to use to post crappy pictures of bobcat kills and other critters and stuff. As some PT members will remember--- I took quite a bit of rib'in over my picture post till Don & Deb (out of the kindness of their hearts of course) sent me this great, high tech field model.

Thanks Don for bring'in me into the 21st century.lol. hoto:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

everyone should have one of those.............................. hoto: :mrgreen:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you go and loose the neck strap I sent ya.......Kids today !

I've got one around here somewhere ifn you needs another.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

My Grandson has the tripod that's goes with them and is tractor mountable.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Don, I was looking at the Ricoh WG-30. Looks like that would work just fine in the field and at work for the stuff I need to take photos of. Specs on it sounds like it is indestructable. Can you get a discount on one of them?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can get them in green or red.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/ohio-art-pocket-etch-a-sketch/1043073986?skuId=43073986?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=BingAds%20label%3DElectronics%2FToys&mcid=PS_bing_nonbrand_electronicstoys_&creative=6136888580&device=c&matchtype={MatchType}


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

And I thought you were tlaking discounts on real cameras, got me on that one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> And I thought you were tlaking discounts on real cameras, got me on that one.


 Hook Line & Sinker.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I looked for months to find that "camera" for Cat, I even had the wife looking for me. She didn't get it but loves me enough to know I was tickled at the thought..


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

hassell said:


> Hook Line & Sinker.


Whats worse than that?????????

Me thinking I was going to get a real camera at a discount. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> Whats worse than that?????????
> 
> Me thinking I was going to get a real camera at a discount. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


 OH the discount is there alright, it just doesn't have all the bells and whistles.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Absolutely no bells and the whistles don't even exist. lol

Although the screen is a fairly good size and should be easy to see in the sunlight................hmmmmmmmmmmmm.......................might not be a bad deal after all.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't believe he lost the neck strap already.....Kids......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol


----------

